# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Detrazione Coniuge A Carico

## studio2010

Un Contribuente Ha La Moglie Che Percepisce Pensione Di Invalidita' 
Superiore A 2.840,51 . Dato Che L'i.n.p.s. Non Emette Modello Cud Si Puo' Considerare A Carico Del Marito?
Grazie Mille :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Si riporta la risposta fornita dal Sole 24ore in data 27 02 2006 a quesito analogo. 
Ai fini del limite di reddito (2.840,51 euro) per essere considerato familiare a carico occorre tenere conto di tutti i redditi tassabili posseduti dal familiare, e di alcuni redditi esenti da imposizione.Le pensioni di invalidit&#224;, se costituite da sussidi corrisposti dallo Stato e da altri enti pubblici a titolo assistenziale, sono esenti dall'imposta sul reddito delle persone fisiche. In questo caso, non rilevano neanche ai fini delle deduzioni per i familiari a carico.Se, invece, l’assegno percepito dal familiare non fosse ascrivibile a questa fattispecie assistenziale, e fosse soggetto a tassazione in capo al medesimo, l’assegno stesso assumerebbe rilevanza anche ai fini della deduzione per il figlio a carico, e se supera il limite prima ricordato fa perdere il diritto alla deduzione per carichi di famiglia.Per verificare l'aspetto relativo all'imponibilit&#224;, basta consultare l’ente erogatore o la documentazione rilasciata a fronte dell’assegno

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si riporta la risposta fornita dal Sole 24ore in data 27 02 2006 a quesito analogo.

  Dottrina per dottrina, io (e forse anche l'utente) sono pi&#249; interessato pi&#249; a sapere cosa pensa Contabile che la rubrica del 24ore !!  :Smile:

----------


## Contabile

Contabile, sapendo che alcune pensioni di invalida sono esenti, non pu&#242; che condividere la risposta del Sole. 
Ci sono passato nella "gogna" di un controllo fiscale in merito e documentazione alla mano il contribuente (mia mamma) si &#232; visto riconoscere il diritto alla detrazione per il coniuge. Il rammarico &#232; che quel coniuge a carico oggi non &#232; pi&#249;. Ciao p&#224;.

----------


## missturtle

Non credo che Contabile possa esprimere un'opinione senza conoscere la natura della pensione d'invalidit&#224;  :Smile:  
L'accompagnamento, ad esempio, &#232; esente dall'imposta sul reddito delle persone fisiche e non si rileva ai fini delle deduzioni per familiari a carico.

----------


## iam

amici, ma contabile credo stava solo cercando di fornire una soluzione celere a chi aperto la discussione... 
Simonetintori ci ha detto due cose nel suo post, che si tratta di invalidit&#224; e che la eroga l'INPS. Io ne deduco che non possa che trattarsi di pensione di invalidit&#224; civile, non avendo parlato n&#232; di pensione di inabilit&#224;, n&#232; di assegno di invalidit&#224;.
Credo di ricordare che, in quanto erogazione prettamente assistenziale, le pensioni agli invaliditi civili non scontino IRPEF, n&#232; vadano considerate reddito ai fini del tetto massimo per esser considerati fiscalmente a carico di qualcuno. 
Se poi sono state fornite notizie sbagliate all'inizio del post, non credo sia colpa di contabile... 
A proposito contabile, ho il caff&#232; pagato?

----------


## iam

Ma piuttosto, che ci fa questo post negli argomenti di contabilità e bilancio?  :Confused:

----------


## Patty76

> Ma piuttosto, che ci fa questo post negli argomenti di contabilità e bilancio?

  Non ti preoccupare....adesso Danilo lo sposta!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## missturtle

Ehi  :Mad:  io ero procontabile  :Big Grin:  
Dire che percepisce una pensione di invalidità non è molto! E la citazione comprendeva le varie ipotesi. E comunque credo fosse un discorso tra loro  :Smile: 
Io vorrei una cioccolata calda con panna montata e una spolveratina di cacao grazie  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Oh mamma .... avevo solo scritto una delle mie tante ..... che ogni tanto decido di scrivere ... Non volevo sollevare un dibattito selvaggio. 
W l'"Esperto risponde" !!
(ok?) 
PS: post spostato.

----------


## iam

allora tutti contenti, quei caffè passano a 3 + 1 cioccolata  :Big Grin: 
Ciao a tutti  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> allora tutti contenti, quei caffè passano a 3 + 1 cioccolata 
> Ciao a tutti

  Per me un cappuccino con schiuma...grazie!  :Smile:

----------


## silk74

buongiorno, volevo un chiarimento x un recupero credito di imposta, se possibile, io sono casalinga, quindi a carico di mio marito, e il 730 lo presentiamo congiunto, un paio di anni fà ho venduto la mia prima casa (intestata a me al 100%) e ne ho comprato un'altra sempre a me intestata, quindi avrei dovuto recuperare un credito di imposta pari a 3000 euro circa, il commercialista dice che se io nn ho reddito nn posso recuperarla anche se sono a carico del marito.... come posso fare x recuperarlo?
grazie x l'attenzione

----------

